# [SOLVED] WMC for Windows 8 Pro



## abse7867 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have Windows 8 Professional and it did not install WMC. I understand that for Windows 8, it will cost you to install this feature. I have W8 Pro and read that I can simply add the WMC for free via "add programs and features." I select it and it asks for a product key which I do not have. When I enter the purchase App, I get an error message.

How do I get my WMC app installed?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WMC for Windows 8 Pro*

Hello abse7867 and welcome to TSF,

Windows 8 still hasn't reached its (General Availability) yet. There are still some bugs being worked out and the APP store is still being populated.

How did you come across your copy of W8?


----------



## abse7867 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: WMC for Windows 8 Pro*

Hi GZ,

Thanks for the welcome. I got a copy at a University and a partnership with MS. I was surprised they were offering it for free. I asked if it was Windows 8 Professional, full, not RTM or anything else and they said yes. I jumped and got two copies.

On install, it is what it is. Windows 8 Professional, activated. No WMC though, but then I read all I had to do is install the feature. I planned on having this replace my current Windows 7 w/ media center I use for a Home Theatre PC. I think as a Media PC, Windows 8 is awesome on our 52" wall mounted TV. I love customizing the start page and having news, FB, weather, articles, etc. on it and viewing those in the morning. Hopefully, once I get the Windows Surface, I will be able to controll the Home Theatre PC via the tablet.

I am really betting on and excited about the Windows 8 multi device solutions.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WMC for Windows 8 Pro*

Well, I hope it works out for you in that respect. As I stated before, Windows 8 is still having some bugs worked out. I haven't seen anything else with MC yet, but I will look some more later.

When I get home I will try and replicate your issue with my PC.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: WMC for Windows 8 Pro*

I don't see how your school could get and give out copies of Windows 8.

Could you take a picture of your desktop or Metro Style Home page for us to see?


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: WMC for Windows 8 Pro*

Windows 8 RTM is available from MSDN, TechNet and DreamSpark. DreamSpark is what is used at colleges, universities and schools across the country that are members. So it is true that he got it from school. I have seen plenty of people around that have gotten it from their schools to date.

At of right now, Media Center is an addon, but it is not free. It was only free during the preview builds. You will have to pay to have Media Center added on to your install to watch DVD Playback. At this time, Media Center is not available for purchase. It will not be available until the general availability of Windows 8 on Oct 26th. Even those who has MSDN and TechNet have not got it yet.

The estimate price right now is roughly $12 for the Media Center addon. But this is roughly translated from a leaked image from another site in different currency. There is no announcement to date from Microsoft on how much it will cost. I have heard rumors stating it could be as little as $5 up to $15. As of right now, there is no way to get it, you will just have to wait 18 days till it gets released to the world before you can get it.

If anyone wonders where I get my information, it comes mainly from reading posts and information from the Microsoft Community Forums. While everyone there that posts is volunteers and users like myself, we are only guessing that this information is correct since there has been no official announcement stating otherwise. We could be wrong on much of the information, but since the release of RTM to these subscription services, no one has gotten Media Center yet, so it is safe to guess that it will be available once Windows 8 gets released to the world.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WMC for Windows 8 Pro*

Thank you Junior777, I was not aware of DreamSpark. I only thought Windows 8 was available for MSDN and TechNet (I am of the latter). I know that there are some softwares/Apps that aren't available until GA, that is why I was planning on checking when I got home.


----------



## abse7867 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: WMC for Windows 8 Pro*

It is not an RTM version though. It is a Professional version (checked on install and properties). I simply have it installed on a HD and unplugged the sata on it because there is no point in using it until I get WMC. When I get home from work, I will work on it and get pics.

I totally understand that WMC won't be available until the full release. I just needed some solid answers and confirmations. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: WMC for Windows 8 Pro*

RTM means *R*eleased *T*o *M*anufacturing.
Does not matter which flavor you have Home, Pro or Enterprise if it's the final released version it's referred to a RTM as opposed to Release Preview(Beta) or the next release SP1(if 8 follows all the rest).


----------

